# Snowmobiles



## duckp

Here's a proposed bill introduced by some idiotic legislators in SoDak.If from SoDak,consider writing,calling or e-mailing your legislators voicing your opposition to this bill.

"State of South Dakota
EIGHTY-SIXTH SESSION
LEGISLATIVE ASSEMBLY, 2011

570S0123 SENATE BILL NO. 55

Introduced by: Senators Maher, Begalka, Frerichs, Garnos, Hansen (Tom), and Rhoden and Representatives Verchio, Brunner, Hoffman, Kopp, Nelson (Stace), Olson (Betty), and Schrempp

FOR AN ACT ENTITLED, An Act to allow the shooting of coyotes from snowmobiles.
BE IT ENACTED BY THE LEGISLATURE OF THE STATE OF SOUTH DAKOTA:
Section 1. That § 32-20A-11 be amended to read as follows:
32-20A-11. No Except as provided in § 32-20A-12, no person other than a law enforcement officer or conservation officer may operate or ride in any snowmobile with any firearm in his the person's possession unless the firearm is completely unloaded and within a carrying case which encloses the entire firearm. A violation of this section is a Class 2 misdemeanor.
Section 2. That § 32-20A-12 be amended to read as follows:
32-20A-12. No person may chase, drive, harass, kill, or attempt to kill any game animal or game bird with or from a snowmobile, except that coyotes may be taken by shooting from snowmobiles through the use of shotguns if the operator of the snowmobile is at least sixteen years of age. No property owner or lessee is liable for any damages caused by or any injury to any person who is engaged in taking or attempting to take coyotes from a snowmobile pursuant to this section. A violation of this section is a Class 2 misdemeanor.


----------



## bearhunter

yee-haw. i'm gonna go buy a sled  .that sucks :******: :******:. would'nt dought it if ND follows suit :roll:


----------



## coyote_buster

so are they saying you can shoot coyotes from a snowmobile while using a shotgun but yet you cannot harras them with the snowmobile?


----------



## barebackjack

STUPID BILL

God I hate snowmobiles.

STUPID BILL

How can one shoot a coyote from a snowmobile with a shotgun if said shotgun needs to be completely unloaded and in a case?

STUPID BILL


----------



## KurtR

i notice alot of those names are from west river reps. Where this happens alot already. It would make it legal to have a shotgun uncased and loaded if you are shooting yotes. The only problem i see is that it would end up harrasing alot of other wild life like deer and pheasants. I love riding but only out west in the mountains. Dont know why any one would go through all the effort of using the sleds it is just as easy to stop shoot out the window which is legal for varmits here and drive on. If all people chased where the yotes would not care but it ends up bothering to many other game animals when they dont need the extra stress. there are alot of them over west i have shot 7 in dewey county this year and that is not even hunting for them.


----------



## Fallguy

What the hell?!

If it passes, somebody will get shot or have a gun accident while doing the activity and then the state will look like an idiot.

I agree very STUPID and IRRESPONSIBLE bill!


----------



## Snowgooser

Back in the 60's and 70's in Manitoba you used to be able to apply for a permit to do this. It was regulated and you have to adhere to certain regs. It got canned by the typical bad apples, that would run them over and just do dumb stuff. Every year here in Saskatchewan you hear of at least one person that dies doing it illegally. Who cares? Good punishment for breaking the law. I wouldn't want to see that law put in anywhere, but if they do they need to police it better. To just open it up would be dumb. It is a deadly population control method, not hunting. Just my opinion.


----------



## kingcanada

Deadly population control? Your terrain/snow fall amounts must make it real easy there. A lot of guys try it here in Wyoming where it is legal. The result is usually a sled in need of suspension repairs and a dog or two for their efforts. Many guys I knew who went often seldom got more than 3 and many time came home empty handed. But our countryside is severely eroded too. This limits what those guys can do. The most skilled riders will get 4 or 5 on a good day. By contrast, an experienced pilot/ gunner team may kill 20 or more per hour from the air after a good snow storm. I see quite a bit of folks talking about snowmobliles and nobody talking about aircraft.


----------



## coyote_buster

i think the reason snowmobiles is a bigger issue to me than aircraft is any idiot can jump on a snowmobile, planes are a bit different story


----------



## ay tee

this is stupid... i will be making some contact...


----------



## lesser

Any skilled group in North Dakota can kill 20 a day using sleds. No cover in ND right now. They will be wiped out so you could sell your calls and snow shoes for good. There are other ways to open it up. Tax money for planes is dumb or who ever pays for it. The damage they do is blown out of proportion. Shooting out of a moving truck legalized and no out of state license fee would be a start and maybe legalizing snow mobiles for breakinging them loose without a gun if it had too. Rifles are way safer than shot guns on sleds because you can do it without one in the pipe, but with a shot gun you need to have one in the chamber to have any chance which increases chances of fatalities. I do not chase animals with snow mobiles, but know enough to be confident with the above information. DUMB IDEA I would assume SD would be close to the same Why does everyone hate coyotes


----------



## KurtR

same reason wolves are hated


----------



## duckp

Our State spends $$ on 'Fair Chase' booklets and info.There's a new campaign(complete with billboards)promoting'get out and walk' and on and on.Ha,so much for that if this passes.As to safety,harrassment of other wildlife,landowner relations,etc,well one can only imagine.Stupid ideas by stupid people.


----------



## duckp

Let them know you are opposed.

http://legis.state.sd.us/email/LegislatorEmail.aspx


----------



## KurtR

land owner relations they are the ones from west who want this. If you want to see what it looks like just go around trail city and start glassing sure sooner or later you will see a crew running some of them. Pretty common once you get on the res and the less populated areas over here but probally just as common to see deer being shot to but thats what tips programs get you when the wardens dont have to leave the office and just wait for a call to do the job of patrolling


----------



## lesser

why becase thet are furry? How else are they the same?


----------



## KurtR

they kill livestock,deer,goats,grouse,pheasants and people like them more than yotes that is why they are hated for same reason as wolves. i think some would be surprised how many claves are killed each spring not a reason to use sleds just saying if you want to shoot some just go out during calving season they are on them some times before they even hit the ground


----------



## TheBear

I heard from my hunting partners, who were up in god's country last weekend that the US Fish and Wildlife busted a group from Wisconsin running yotes with sleds. Apparently they were caught in McIntosh Co., 13 weapons and for sure 2 sleds are now property of the US Fish and Wildlife. Isn't that too bad :rollin:

I hope they get the book thrown at them!


----------



## barebackjack

TheBear said:


> I heard from my hunting partners, who were up in god's country last weekend that the US Fish and Wildlife busted a group from Wisconsin running yotes with sleds. Apparently they were caught in McIntosh Co., 13 weapons and for sure 2 sleds are now property of the US Fish and Wildlife. Isn't that too bad :rollin:
> 
> I hope they get the book thrown at them!


If this were facebook I would "like" this.


----------



## ay tee

I agree, maybe we need a "like" button on here?


----------



## DOC.223

We hunt dogs on sleds because there are so many dogs in the 22 mile long, 4 mile wide valley... the cattle don't have a chance.
Two years ago we killed 117 dogs in five days (no lie) in the valley and the ranchers were very pleased with the results. If you have a problem with hunting dogs on sleds...don't do it, let us do it for you... but then again... you don't own cattle either... you just eat it. :sniper:


----------



## Fallguy

DOC.223 said:


> but then again... you don't own cattle either... you just eat it. :sniper:


How do you know that nobody posting on here doesn't own cattle? They might. I don't. But much of my family does. In fact, I grew up on my grandpa's feed lot. At times we had up to 6,000 head of cattle out there. I'll talk to my dad and see if they ever needed guys on sleds to protect the cattle.


----------



## DOC.223

Let's see, 6000 head? That would be the number of cattle on the Bar One Ranch, the other 25,000 cattle are spread out among 30 other ranchers in the valley. We don't hire out to kill dogs...we just do what needs to be done. I do not believe there is a dog killing sled business out there but if you find one get me their number. There are dogsled teams but they compete... going in circles...LOL. No malice intended...just reporting the facts.


----------



## Andy Weber

DOC.223 said:


> We hunt dogs on sleds because there are so many dogs in the 22 mile long, 4 mile wide valley... the cattle don't have a chance.
> Two years ago we killed 117 dogs in five days (no lie) in the valley and the ranchers were very pleased with the results. If you have a problem with hunting dogs on sleds...don't do it, let us do it for you... but then again... you don't own cattle either... you just eat it. :sniper:


True story. I know exactly what you are talking about. My boss is sick of the state saying "We are sending the state trapper soon...soon..." Every year we lose cow/calf pairs and they state still insists on having a warden check the property DAILY to be sure nobody is running dogs anymore. Last year they went out behind the barn every day twice a day and ran packs of coyotes out of the herd. Usually killing 75% of them.


----------



## wurgs

TheBear said:


> I heard from my hunting partners, who were up in god's country last weekend that the US Fish and Wildlife busted a group from Wisconsin running yotes with sleds. Apparently they were caught in McIntosh Co., 13 weapons and for sure 2 sleds are now property of the US Fish and Wildlife. Isn't that too bad :rollin:
> 
> I hope they get the book thrown at them!


Was working in that area when they were caught, at least 4 pickups that we saw, too bad they didn't take them too. We didn't see them do anything wrong but talked to officer and told him the areas that we saw them in and he said they have had reports for a couple days about them, chasing with sleds and on some posted land to boot. They were easy to catch once the 2 officers saw them though as one pickup was stuck in the ditch.


----------



## DOC.223

To all the anti-snowmobile hunting people,

Ok, try getting to your next hunting spot without your car or ATV. You cannot use your camo's, scopes, callers, field glasses, scent, bait, decoys, radios and blinds of any kind... as you hunt in the open; like we do. Yahhh, shore....Eh... 
SO WHAT! If we use snowmobiles... in the WIDE-OPEN, sage, ranges... they can hear us and see us coming for miles.
You sit in the shadows; you sneak around and ambush the critters that think they are coming to an easy "fake" meal. 
How sporting is that? 
We use shotguns... up close... and at breakneck speeds; risking life and limb. I suppose our government ...that quit hunting the dogs... using cyanide, planes and helicopters were a bunch of jerks too. 
Out west we do what is necessary to get the job done to protect our ranches and livelihoods. You have the sanctimonious, Holy'er than thou idea&#8230; that "you" must be a "purist" because you can ambush dogs... better&#8230; than I can run them down on a snowmobile. Somehow... in your wee little mind... it is far more justifiable and humane... LOLOL. You seem to believe that my ends... don't justify the means... if I kill them from a snowmobile at 40 mph... but it is "ok" for you to "ambush" and kill them in the shadows. Aren't they just as dead either way? &#8230;you like Obama, I like Bush. 
You are entitled to your way of killing&#8230; just as I am&#8230;. and I sleep VERY well at night doing it my way. 
Oh, so you will feel better about the way you hunt ...(using all your modern conveniences but no snowmobile) ... I hunt the same way as you&#8230;in the spring&#8230;I kill them at 3, 4, 5, 600 yards... and 99 percent of the time... they haven't a clue where I was lurking. 
In the winter, at 6000 ft. in the wide open sage country... you must adapt, overcome, and kill'em anyway you can. :sniper:


----------



## Savage260

Doc, BOO HOO HOO HOO WAAAA WWWAAAAAA BOOOO HOOO HOOO HOOO. You cry more than my 17 month old!!!!! Put on your big girl panties and SUCK IT UP!!!

"We use shotguns... up close... and at breakneck speeds; risking life and limb"

And you are trying to insult OUR intelligence???? Nice try! :thumb:

Get one thing straight, it is ILLEGAL here. Not a question of morality, it is legality. The morons shooting dogs from sleds are breaking the law, so they deserve every thing coming to them.

"you like Obama, I like Bush."

You are CA and this is NODAK outdoors, and you are trying to pull dem vs republican on US??? We live in one of the most staunchly republican states in the union, and you live in........where was that again......the liberal country of Kalifornia??? :rollin: :rollin: :rollin:

You like bush, well, you SOUND a lot like what usually hides under the bush!

I wasn't aware that our government stopped helping ranchers by getting rid of the people that make a living hunting the coyotes, and using cyanide, and airplanes. Did the rest of you guys realize that???? Some of you must be unemployed all of the sudden, bet that is a shock to you!!!


----------



## Fallguy

Isn't there a California Outdoors Forum you can go to to discuss snowmobile hunting?

Like Savage260 said...it's illegal here in ND. We don't like that type of hunting.

And alot of us wish George W. was back. :wink:


----------



## barebackjack

I dont think Doc's ever been out of Kalifornia.

If he had, he'd know ND isnt the kind of land where one can "sneak around in the shadows" like a forest ninja or something. Short grass rolling prarie doesnt cast enough shadow to hide anyone.

"We use shotguns... up close... and at breakneck speeds; risking life and limb"

:rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: 
I dont care who ya are, thats just stupid right there!

Ill say this Doc.

I dont really care what you do in Kalifornia, more power to ya. I stopped paying attention to what goes on in that crap hole long time ago. I will say, you definitely sound like a guy with a bad case of the "my winkeys bigger than your winkey".

Ill save you the trouble of anymore boisterious bragging. You win. You are all that is man. Your ability to chase down an animal on a motorized vehicle makes you a king among men and gods gift to women. When one thinks of notable men in history, they inevitably think of Ceasar, Alexander the Great, Kind Ramses II, Emperor Qin, and Doc.223. I hope someday to shake your hand.


----------



## Andy Weber

barebackjack said:


> Ill save you the trouble of anymore boisterious bragging. You win. You are all that is man. Your ability to chase down an animal on a motorized vehicle makes you a king among men and gods gift to women. When one thinks of notable men in history, they inevitably think of Ceasar, Alexander the Great, Kind Ramses II, Emperor Qin, and Doc.223. I hope someday to shake your hand.


Excuse me if I am wrong, but nowhere in his story did he say anything about wanting to be better, or bragging. Ever. As a matter of fact, i remember him saying multiple times that they don't do it for "publicity" but because the ranchers want them to, and in many cases NEED them too. I know there are some bad apples that do it just for fun, but I know that in alot of places people just do it because its vital.


----------



## lesser

Fallguy said:


> Isn't there a California Outdoors Forum you can go to to discuss snowmobile hunting?
> 
> Like Savage260 said...it's illegal here in ND. We don't like that type of hunting.
> 
> And alot of us wish George W. was back. :wink:


 :laugh:


----------



## Savage260

Andy, if you didn't see any bragging you need to get your eyes checked.

Bush the elder would be great, the younger, not so much.


----------



## DOC.223

Ok, you think I am bragging...I am not...We have copious,stupid, laws in Kalifornia along with many people that voted for those laws; that are as dumb as the laws. I think we should be able to shoot them for their stupidity, it is just too bad that being stupid is not painful...I'd have a ton more patients.
I happen to be among the minority in this state politically; maybe I should have said "you like apples, I like oranges"&#8230; perhaps that would explain the way we hunt for hundreds of dogs. Don't get your shorts in a bunch...it is still legal in this state with a depredation permit...so we do it. Ranging them is a problem on all the flat terra firma,(see the last picture below) trapping them is out of the question, they don't make enough steel. Seems N. Dakota is still a little backward in its laws though. 
Another fact for you...I own 160 acres in Montana, Antelope area, right in the middle of the wheat belt and Bakkan oil fields. That land has been in my family since 1895, and I know your area well. Every other year I travel there... to hunt in a snowmobile round up of coyotes in the Plentywood area.(where it is still legal)
My father was born at Mondak, Ft. Union, Montana in 1914. He would have been born in ND if their home had been 200 feet further east (Inside the fort walls). I cut and bailed hay as a kid in Antelope, the fox and coyotes would follow us as we cut. You have nothing on me...I know where you live and I know what your country looks like...it looks like mine. I won't appologize for what I do; it is necessary. Cool your jets, my fellow hunters... :beer:


----------



## DOC.223

I have down loaded a few pets found on my driveway at the 6000 ft. elevation. The fish...yep, I am bragging now.
I walk the walk...


----------



## Savage260

And that ISN'T bragging?


----------



## DOC.223

It's not bragging if you put it all in pictures...I sort of hoped you would understand a little better. I don't have to prove anything to anyone...the difference between what you say and what you do ...is who you are. Make all the snide comments you want, at this point, I really could care less...deal with it. :shake:


----------



## Savage260

It's not bragging if you put it all in pictures...I sort of hoped you would understand a little better.

No, that just proves you are bragging. You obviously do have to prove some thing to us, or you wouldn't have posted the pictures.

The fish??? Oh wow, you can catch fish. How does that show you "walk the walk"???? Your wealth provides you with opportunity. Doesn't make you any thing, it does help pave the way so you can "walk the walk" without getting blisters on your feet though.

"You have nothing on me"

You think we do, or you wouldn't have to say it! :thumb:


----------



## owwwwww

Oh its bragging alright, bragging about what I don't know. Your words and actions speak louder than you think. There is very few people who get a kick out of running animals down on snowmobiles. 9 out of 10 have some serious mental issues and that other 1 person has a small wiener. Which are you? Seriously noone wants to hear about you doing that when fair chase is an optIon. Keep it to yourself or better yet, don't do it! Teach some kids the right moral way to hunt for you. Most kids hunt for free.


----------



## Fallguy

owwwwww said:


> Teach some kids the right moral way to hunt for you. Most kids hunt for free.


+1 million


----------



## jonnyr7

owwwwww said:


> Oh its bragging alright, bragging about what I don't know. Your words and actions speak louder than you think. There is very few people who get a kick out of running animals down on snowmobiles. 9 out of 10 have some serious mental issues and that other 1 person has a small wiener. Which are you? Seriously noone wants to hear about you doing that when fair chase is an optIon. Keep it to yourself or better yet, don't do it! Teach some kids the right moral way to hunt for you. Most kids hunt for free.


Couldn't agree more. :thumb:


----------



## Bull Sprig

jonnyr7 said:


> Couldn't agree more. :thumb:


x2!


----------



## drjongy

I guess I don't understand how you can do something legal but get called names because it's not the way YOU do it?!?!

If that's the case, one could make the agument that any hunting of ANY animal for "sport" is not moral.

There are certainly people out there that feel this way...what would you say to them.

Get the point?


----------



## Savage260

drjongy, I agree with you. The ol doc.223 has said he isn't "hunting" he is slaughtering the dogs in their own habitat so they don't kill cattle. He is doing some thing apparently LEGAL where he lives. I don't think it is right, but we all do what we think is right.

The problem I have is him coming on here and telling the rest of the world they are wrong for looking down on those that use the same practice where it is ILLEGAL. His "I am better than you" "I am the man" "I walk the walk" attitude just shows us all his insecurity.


----------



## DOC.223

I hope these are my last words on the subject but you harbor some mindless predispositions that have never been proven or written by me. I have never said "slaughter "and I realized (from the beginning) that it is illegal in your state...I do not defend those that are breaking the laws of your state and I have NEVER written accordingly. 
What I don't understand is your "attitude" toward those that legally cull the predators that are decimating their cattle. Then you psychoanalyze my language &#8230;interesting to say the least...it tells me YOU are NOT qualified... and may have your own problems (Envy, jealousy etc.) perhaps fear.&#8230; that the dogs are being destroyed or maybe&#8230;you are just trying to be disagreeable as it feeds your ego. I was simply sharing my experiences and showing pictures of Kalifornia, where I hunt and the area where I live. Remember the wolves in Yellowstone and the Elk that were once there? I am out of this useless discussion. Perhaps you just need the last word; you got it. I still hold no malice but I did shoot a dog this morning with a cannon, the IED's and claymores missed him&#8230;.LOLOLOL.


----------



## Fallguy

DOC.223 before you sign off on this discussion one question: Why is it that you and some others spell California as Kalifornia, with a K? What am I missing here?  Just curious.


----------



## KurtR

i dont care what any one says you win the award for using the biggest word on nodak "psycoanalyze" nice :beer:


----------



## Fallguy

We should repsychoanalyze this thread.

I win. :beer:


----------



## Savage260

I am sure the Doc has already repsychoanalyzed it, and I am repsychoanalyzing it as I type. WOO HOO!!!! Although as pointed out I am not qualified in repsychoanalyitification. (can I use that?) :rollin:


----------



## duckp

Based on e-chats with a number of Senators and Representatives today,I understand the Bill has been amended to limit sno mo use to only landowners or lessees themselves on land operated by them.
Certainly an improvement IMO.


----------



## Fallguy

Savage260 said:


> Although as pointed out I am not qualified in repsychoanalyitification.


I just dug out my college diploma and noticed I have qualifications for repsychoanalytificationing. :thumb:


----------



## kingcanada

Ever try it? I will grant that it actually was quite fun. I went a few times and actually was pretty good, but the whole "fair chase" thing bothered me a little and got me to go back to my calls. There, no "walk a mile in another man's shoes" comments apply. In wide open terrain it probably would be devastating. Those who have gotten to know me here, know that I actually feel that coyotes deserve fair chase. As far as deer being shot too, that is just a cheap shot from Kurt. 
If coyotes were half as bad as everyone makes out, they would be the only thing left on this planet! It is funny how many folks claim that they kill everything yet don't like the methods used to kill the coyotes. Coyotes having any real negative impact on birds is total B.S. too. Delta waterfowl proved that they actually help bird nesting and chick survival by greatly reducing fox, ****, skunk, and ground squirrel populations. Ground squirrels were proven to be the leading predator of duck nests too. Coyotes learn at an early age that birds are a poor expenditure of effort, the experiment verified that the coyotes were not preying on the ducks to any noticeable extent.
In open country where the general public is likely observe "sled doggers", it probably does look bad. I also would think that trespassing would be a major problem in the dakotas. Coyotes don't exactly check ownership before bolting across a piece of real estate. 
Doc, don't make me get my fish pictures out! oke: :lol:


----------



## duckp

As presently amended its landowners or lessees only.Only on land they own or operate.One person on a sled.Sled must be stopped at time of shooting.Must be 18.ANY firearm legal.

In that form,it passed committee(5-3)and went to the Senate floor.Consider contacting your Senators now.


----------



## Fallguy

kingcanada said:


> Delta waterfowl proved that they actually help bird nesting and chick survival by greatly reducing fox, ****, skunk, and ground squirrel populations. Ground squirrels were proven to be the leading predator of duck nests too. Coyotes learn at an early age that birds are a poor expenditure of effort at an early age, the experiment verified that the coyotes were not preying on the ducks to any noticeable extent.


Thanks! I have heard the same findings from a number of sources.


----------



## KurtR

kingcanada said:


> As far as deer being shot too, that is just a cheap shot from Kurt.
> oke: :lol:


thats not a cheap shot that is a fact. Have you spent alot of time in dewey and corson countys? It really has nothing to do with sleds and coyotes i was trying to prove a point that it is already going on along with other illegal stuff. Just yesterday over heard a guy at the gas station talking about deer on his hay bales and he was going to "take care" of the problem since the reservation game and fish are not helping. It was on res land so state cant even go do anything. So i guess you should know what you are talking about before you say i am just taking a shot. Better to keep you mouth shut when you know nothing of the area being spoke of.


----------



## ay tee

so this must be the reason the economy in North Dakota and South Dakota rank #1 and #2 in the country and California is not... stupidity never wins....

and fyi doc223.... i wouldn't speak to loudly about "you don't own cattle, you just eat it".... i can tell you right now that i have never in my life eaten a cow that was not raised by someone i know or worked for... i can't think of to many of my friends or family members that does not make a living dealing with livestock or crop.... now may i add that i have still not seen or heard from anyone i know that a coyote has ever taken a cow, might see them around often, but nothing killed by a coyote.... now would you like me to mention that every spring i find myself out fixing fence that was run over by a snowmobile...

think about your story before you tell it, because quite honestly, i dislike Obama, and Busch equally... maybe you doc223 should run, and see how far you don't make it... also, if you have the brains to state all the info you did and post pictures, you are telling your story, that is not bragging.. now if you have the morals to argue your point with someone that lives a different lifestyle, that my friend is bragging, at the end of the day, your the one that looks stupid...

well i think im done now, the pics you posted look like you may be quite wore out from you many years of hair brained ideas like chasing coyotes on snowmobiles and whatever else you Californians do so i wouldn't want you to use to much effort reading this.... you bash the way i live i will bash the way you live...

thank you and have a great day :beer:


----------



## DOC.223

Wow, thank God that's over...you could be hunting...LOL


----------



## kingcanada

KurtR said:


> kingcanada said:
> 
> 
> 
> As far as deer being shot too, that is just a cheap shot from Kurt.
> oke: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> thats not a cheap shot that is a fact. Have you spent alot of time in dewey and corson countys? It really has nothing to do with sleds and coyotes i was trying to prove a point that it is already going on along with other illegal stuff. Just yesterday over heard a guy at the gas station talking about deer on his hay bales and he was going to "take care" of the problem since the reservation game and fish are not helping. It was on res land so state cant even go do anything. So i guess you should know what you are talking about before you say i am just taking a shot. Better to keep you mouth shut when you know nothing of the area being spoke of.
Click to expand...

 Boy Kurt, it doesn't take much to get your dander up. Does it? As soon as you add that this on the "rez", everything changes. I live on the border of the world's largest indian reservation. I don't worry too much about hitting deer on the road at night while crossing the heart of the rez. I think you know why. But that is their issue and they make it perfectly clear that they don't want outside interference. But you did not mention the rez, you were talking about the sledders. Whether you realized it or not, your comment linked snowmobiles with deer poachers. Now you admit that it has nothing to do with snowmoblies. Something you should have made clear in the first place. Furthermore, I will "keep my mouth shut" when you stop taking such cheap shots. The "keep your mouth shut..." comment qualifies as a cheap shot too. Sometimes I very well may know what I am talking about, maybe even as often as you... :lol:
Don't take it too personal, I'm not out to ruin your day.


----------



## KurtR

No they shoot deer while out rideing shooting coyotes illegally to. happens on both state and tribal land. Now this is not everyone just a few idiots that make it look bad for others riding sleds. and that sucks as i used to ride around here all the time but then i found the mountains. Dont worry about something on here ruining my day i have way more to worry about than what some one says on the interweb about me :beer:


----------



## roggowj

kurt

not all of us around the trail city area are that bad. i know what u are talking about some of them are very bad i ont mention anyh names but over where i live lets just say northwest of timber lake we do things around here the right way atleast in my neck of the woods. i really widh the game fish and parks would come out here everyday and check these guys. just wondering where u live at u seem to know alot about the area maybe hook up sometime and go do some calling. nice to see someone from the area out here thought i was all alone out here haha.


----------



## KurtR

thats a fact alot of good people just a few outlaws that make it look bad. My brother in law lives out there and most of his family so i know there are alot of good people that are tired of the few. I love in mobridge PM me starting to get boring with all the snow on the lake and seems every weekend the weather is crap always up to go hunt


----------



## Andy Weber

ay tee said:


> s.. now may i add that i have still not seen or heard from anyone i know that a coyote has ever taken a cow,
> 
> maybe you doc223 should run, and see how far you don't make it
> er:


Wow. Wow. I.am.not deffending doc here but wow.
First of all if you havent seen or heard of any cows getting killed by coyotes you my friend must be sheltered. 
And then lets move to you talking about him having a fair shot and seeing how far he would make it. Ok well you start running and i will give you 10 seconds before an army of men holding high caliber long range rifles let loose on you.


----------



## kingcanada

KurtR said:


> No they shoot deer while out rideing shooting coyotes illegally to. happens on both state and tribal land. Now this is not everyone just a few idiots that make it look bad for others riding sleds. and that sucks as i used to ride around here all the time but then i found the mountains. Dont worry about something on here ruining my day i have way more to worry about than what some one says on the interweb about me :beer:


 You found the mountains huh? Well I live in the mountains and wow have we been pounded with snow. If you still have a mountain class sled and need a place to ride, it is getting tremendously deep in parts of Wyoming. There will be high country riding into June this year. If only it didn't cost so darn much to go...


----------



## KurtR

Still have the sled the only dilema is i also have a wife now. Not like the old days when i heard snow and headed west.


----------



## People

Wow this has really brought the worst out in all of us. Personally I do not care either way. I have been out when others were riding around and sometimes they push coyotes to me other times they push them away. Same thing happens to deer. As we all know a person cannot harass critters with your snow machine but it happens. Driving in a field and go close to some bushes and next thing you know deer come out. I have rode plenty of times and the vibrations make it very hard to see how fast you are going let alone critters that may be hiding. Stuff happens.

I once saw a person hit a coyote I did not see. Once again this person was going to pass close to a small patch of tall grass with a few bushes. The darn thing got up and ran. It looked like the first rider tried to stop but they were both sharing the seat when it was done. The way it looked, is if that person would have kept going all would have been good. I do not know who was more scared the dog or the person. After it was over. The person was standing there watching that coyote run away. The second rider was still on their machine but was shouting something to his friend. After the impact the coyote managed to get off the sled and was going the way he originally came from. I started shooting once it was safe to do so. I was laughing so hard I took all 5 shots to just wound it. A quick mag change and shot 7 or 8 finished it off. The darn thing was not cooperating at all with trying to get shot. Every shot required lead even after getting hit. I picked up my stuff and stood up. I when waved to them while looking at them with my range finder. I gave the OK sign for scuba divers(putting your hand on your head elbow points to your side) and I will be dammed one of them gave it back. So I gave them a final wave and walked back to the car. Only in ND will something so stupid like this happen. A second question is how many here in ND know how to dive? It cannot be that many.

Fallguy 
The Kaliforinia thing is a sign of disrespect for the state. It is from the commie or Kommie. The hard "K" thing. The really sad part of that state is the north can not do anything to help themselves because the south if full of D-bags. Even the good citizens in the south are far outnumbered by the greedy ones who want all for nothing and refuse to work for what they have. Granted that is not the only problem in CA but we do not have time to read 17.68 million single line problems with CA.

In the medical community, death is referred to as "Chuck Norris Disease"


----------



## DOC.223

People said:


> Wow this has really brought the worst out in all of us.
> 
> Yep, this is as poor as I have ever been treated for simply telling the truth...they are all a bunch of hypocrites'


----------



## owwwwww

I'm no hyprocrite. I don't run animals down on snowmobiles. You do. You have problems.


----------



## Savage260

There you go doc, show your true Kali colors! "Every one is just picking on me, boo hoo." You certainly added some comments of your own pal.


----------



## DOC.223

Oh well...


----------



## DBL. LUNG

Doc , You should just give it up. you have shown that you're not the sportsman (most) guys are on this forum , to chase down an animal on a machine is just plain wrong ; legal or not , it's just wrong . Now this is just my opinion but I feel that as a true sportsman we RESPECT the animals we pursue , and as a true sportsman we owe it to those animals to be as good as we can be with our chosen weapon to be as humane as possible , one shot one kill. Again this is just my opinion but to chase an animal down with a machine doesn't fit anywhere with the word sportsman .

DBL LUNG . Quick , clean , humane .


----------



## duckp

I hate to kick this sleeping dog again but I believe the final Bill which is now on the SoDak Governors desk(he'll sign it)reads as follows:

http://legis.state.sd.us/sessions/2011/ ... B55ENR.htm


----------



## DOC.223

N. Dakota Bill to be law?????? LOL

So much for all the previous tough talk and do-gooders...

"except that coyotes may be taken by a landowner or lessee on the landowner's property by shooting from stationary snowmobiles through the use of firearms if the operator of the snowmobile is at least eighteen years of age."

So, when are you boys buying your sleds??? LOLOL ROFLOL It's a blast, get on board, watch out for the barbed wire though.


----------



## KurtR

Thats S.Dakota partner.


----------

